# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Remember Buddy Dukes from Adel, Ga.?

## RickBuds153

Hey Guys,

I'm an old powerlifter from the Southeast and was wondering if anybody here remembers Buddy Dukes from Adel, Ga.? He used to put on the Southeastern Cup open in Adel. My old training partner, Jimmy Paschal, and I used to do all the meets in that area. How about Tom King from Augusta, Ga.? He held the first meet that I was in, the 2nd Annual Georgia Teenage State 1981. If there's anyone from that time and location, let me know.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

No clue who those guys is. 
Just had to say that if that is you in the picture you are one big mofo!!

----------


## RickBuds153

Thanks for the compliment, Bro. Can you believe I'm 40?. That pic was taken about nine months ago. I've been at it since 1979 since I was 14 so something's got to give after that long of a peiod of heavy lifting. Right?

Thank again.

----------


## tbrocato

oh snap...dude your in great shape for being any age much less 40... nice. You must have to beat off the pussy with a stick ?  :Wink:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Thanks for the compliment, Bro. Can you believe I'm 40?. That pic was taken about nine months ago. I've been at it since 1979 since I was 14 so something's got to give after that long of a peiod of heavy lifting. Right?
> 
> Thank again.


Pure inspiration bro  :Strong Smiley:  Il hope Il someday can look that great

----------


## powerlifter

looking good Bro

----------


## musclehed275

Hey bro! Im from that era!!! I used to do that meet every year! I remember, one time, in the eighties, there was so many lifters, I didnt do my last deadlift until midnight! I judged that meet a couple of times also! I remember being one of the side judges on the bench, and buddy was a head judge, he almost put me to sleep, with his monotone, southern draw, "Press...rack-it" after hearing that for about an hour, I was ready to die! LOL Im a lifter in Florida, I trained at suncoast gym in Tampa...we used to hit that meet all the time! remember Buddys build? Looked like a competitve bodybuilder!! How about curits lester?? he was from that area!

----------


## sepjuice

daniel duke's uncle? remember daniel, big ball player, i mean country big.~~im from valdosta GA~~

----------


## Tom Acker

Hey Musclehead 275,
I used to lift at Suncoast around that time, too.
Although my only Adel experience ended early (poor choice of opening squat weight)
the meet was well run and the countyline bar package store was only a short drive away. 
Man, Dick and Karen (Suncoast's owners) really put together some awesome teams back then.
I used to go into the gym on Saturdays just to watch the big boys squat. The Chrosniak brothers, Lee Jacobs, Dan Crowley.. Those boys could move some weight!
Any other old Suncoast lifters out there? Let me know how (and what) you're doing.

----------


## Power76

Buddy Duke put on a USPF meet this year in Georgia. A buddy of mine did the meet. As far as I know he puts it on every year around May. Don't know much else about him.

----------


## Deadeye_37

Hi Rick, yea I'm from Adel and still was up until a few months ago. That sounds like I moved far away but I moved to Nashville! My whole family are members there now. Back before my Divorce my wife or kids never went. Now I hardly go and they do...they're trying to shame me I think. But Buddy was 2 or 3 years older than me in school but yea, he was famous here...still is. I hardly ever see him at the gym although he may just go another time of course. I've also been a member of Anytime Fitness just because of the locations and the key...but there is no comparison to the two. One is old school and the other is for warming up! I'm 54, 6'0" and I'm 270 lbs. at the moment. I had a bad case of Shingles and damaged a nerve so the meds are hell on energy...my normal weight when I was lifting heavy was 220 Lbs. So I've got some work to do...getting old sucks! I don't know where you are but if you get this way stop by the gym and look at the pictures that Bud has on the wall. They are of exactly the time you're talking about. Those huge legs he had and then that ugly ass beard he was sporting! Don't tell him I said that! Nice memories...

----------

